# Question about Aztec Pattern on Refit Enterprise build on Ebay



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi, I saw the PL 1/350 Build (link below) on Ebay recently, and am trying to figure out what version of the ship the Aztec paneling on the secondary hull is supposed to represent...was this pattern used on any screen-seen version of the Enterprise? I was unaware for example that there was any aztec-ing at all under the hangar deck. Looks a bit odd to me, esp. the sides of the engineering hull and I'd appreciate any info. Not looking to criticize the build (which appears to be by Collen D. Young of "CDY Starships"), just would like to understand if this is correct to any paintjob ever on the filming model. Thanks! -S

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STAR-TREK-T...739532?hash=item2ca2041ccc:g:q40AAOSwsB9WAGbr

ON EDIT: I'd like to clarify that I have trtied to do some research before asking the question; and just stumbled on some additional info, that the Aztec pattern on this build may be based on the "TMP Director's Cut" version. Does "Orbital Drydock" (or some other vendor) offer such a pattern or could this be a "custom interpretation"?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

This appears to be a standard Aztek pattern done using two-tone light grey/off-white paints. The actual TMP paint job had this pattern, done in alternating flat and gloss white, with a iridescent colour-flipping pattern of squares overlaid. This is essentially the same pattern used on all of Polar Lights' "wallpaper" decals.

On the other tentacle - _*FOUR THOUSAND BUCKS*_ for a built-up commercial model kit!?! Even though this is seemingly a very nice build and lit up, that's outrageous. Only a rich fool would even consider buying it!


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I was not so much interested in buying this particular model, was more trying to understand whether the Aztec pattern, esp on the secondary hull, was correct or not. Doing a bit more research, it seems this build may have been done using an early "Aztec Dummy" kit, which has supposedly since been updated to be more accurate. I still am not sure about the secondary hull aztec or strongback patterns on that EBay build, or even the "lightning bolts" on the pylons (which also look wrong to me) and regardless of price (though it does have a "make offer" option) would not buy that one, as it does not conform to my "notions" of the ship. 

By the way, I may be a fool, though definitely not rich. But not having the best modeling skills, I would like to buy a fine build of the PL 1/350 refit kit, and expect it would not exactly be a cheap proposition.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

alensatemybuick said:


> ...I would like to buy a fine build of the PL 1/350 refit kit, and expect it would not exactly be a cheap proposition.


A well-built model of that type and size wouldn't be cheap, but for $4,000 I'd better be able to drive the frackin' thing. :lol:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like he's done his homework. I would at least work out a payment plan. And make requests like dialing down the LED intensity, STTMP start up sequence, etc.. But really, how much would you charge to do a museum-quality build-up? I know a lot of my customers have close to $500 wrapped up in the figures I do. Plus if there's one thing I've learned, it's that Ebayers have more dollars than sense.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

The comments seem to be hung up on the cost of the thing (which I fed into by acknowledging the value of the labor to build one to high level of quality). But really I was hoping to get more feedback on the accuracy of the paint and Aztec pattern, esp on the seco. hull. Just looks wrong to me.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

alensatemybuick said:


> The comments seem to be hung up on the cost of the thing (which I fed into by acknowledging the value of the labor to build one to high level of quality). But really I was hoping to get more feedback on the accuracy of the paint and Aztec pattern, esp on the seco. hull. Just looks wrong to me.


I think people just can't hang their hat on a commercial kit, however well assembled, being sold for that price. 

To the paint, it may well be that the way the ship is lit in the photographs is confusing the issue. It seems the builder does have access to references and research, or at the very least is 'borrowing' from some of the outstanding people here, but who knows? Maybe they're using bootleg masks, I guess that's actually a thing. 

It's likely accurate to SOMETHING. But you know, there are people here that build on commission, I bet 1000 Quatloos you could get one built up perfect for less than that eBay thing.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

It is accurate more so to the 1701-A which was simplified a bit, and what all of the decent reference materials are of. They most likely used one of the commonly available mask sets. 

It's just simplified to a 2-tone pattern-- which is reasonable at this price point and still looks very good.


----------



## supercoolin (Jul 9, 2009)

alensatemybuick said:


> Hi, I saw the PL 1/350 Build (link below) on Ebay recently, and am trying to figure out what version of the ship the Aztec paneling on the secondary hull is supposed to represent...was this pattern used on any screen-seen version of the Enterprise? I was unaware for example that there was any aztec-ing at all under the hangar deck. Looks a bit odd to me, esp. the sides of the engineering hull and I'd appreciate any info. Not looking to criticize the build (which appears to be by Collen D. Young of "CDY Starships"), just would like to understand if this is correct to any paintjob ever on the filming model. Thanks! -S
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STAR-TREK-T...739532?hash=item2ca2041ccc:g:q40AAOSwsB9WAGbr
> 
> ON EDIT: I'd like to clarify that I have trtied to do some research before asking the question; and just stumbled on some additional info, that the Aztec pattern on this build may be based on the "TMP Director's Cut" version. Does "Orbital Drydock" (or some other vendor) offer such a pattern or could this be a "custom interpretation"?



Ask Brett @ OD, it might take a while to get a response, but he would know what version it is and if a commercial mask set would be available.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I've looked at my Orbital Drydock's and Aztec Dummy and it doesn't look like either, at least to my tired eyes


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

alensatemybuick said:


> The comments seem to be hung up on the cost of the thing (which I fed into by acknowledging the value of the labor to build one to high level of quality). But really I was hoping to get more feedback on the accuracy of the paint and Aztec pattern, esp on the seco. hull. Just looks wrong to me.


The pattern on the secondary hull is not remotely accurate, especially for the Refit. It looks to be just random patterns painted on. I don't know if it was from an old mask set or what. I don't believe we'll ever know the exact pattern or colors for the entire secondary hull, but there are enough reference photos out there to at least get the look right. Some areas, such as the belly and above the hangar bay have very clear photos showing their original patterns.

I believe you are correct that there shouldn't be any aztec on the fantail under the hanger bay. To my knowledge that area was not detailed on the Refit.


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

alensatemybuick said:


> The comments seem to be hung up on the cost of the thing (which I fed into by acknowledging the value of the labor to build one to high level of quality). But really I was hoping to get more feedback on the accuracy of the paint and Aztec pattern, esp on the seco. hull. Just looks wrong to me.


If the seller really means that it is from Star Trek The Motion Picture like the first Star Trek movie made, then the aztec pattern especially on the the sides of the secondary hull is just wrong. It should be sorta like a long brick pattern of random gold, red, blue, green iridescent colors. Best screenshot I could find is this http://movies.trekcore.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=64480&fullsize=1

The top of the saucer is basically right. Except it looks like he painted the pattern in all gold. It should be all blue with some random gold sections. Then with random blocks of those different colors laid on top.

There's other inaccuracies throughout the rest of the ship too. So if you are looking for something that close to screen accurate that you can get for something from Star Trek 1, then this is not it.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info., i know for sure now what to avoid in the future. I've seen the irridescent (sp?) paint work on some high-end PL 350 builds which look awesome, but think i can settle for some simple two-tone aztec decals, as long as the pattern is fairly accurate. Something along the lines of how theship looked on the famous David Kimble cutaway poster. That poster depicted violet nacelle "chillers", as did some promo photos of the ship, which impacted on a 13 year old me sufficiently way back when that - screen accurate or not- is how it must be on mine. I guess there is in person accurate, screen accurate, and finally "how it looks in your dreams" accurate. I prefer the latter!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

alensatemybuick said:


> Thanks for the info., i know for sure now what to avoid in the future. I've seen the irridescent (sp?) paint work on some high-end PL 350 builds which look awesome, but think i can settle for some simple two-tone aztec decals, as long as the pattern is fairly accurate. Something along the lines of how theship looked on the famous David Kimble cutaway poster. That poster depicted violet nacelle "chillers", as did some promo photos of the ship, which impacted on a 13 year old me sufficiently way back when that - screen accurate or not- is how it must be on mine. I guess there is in person accurate, screen accurate, and finally "how it looks in your dreams" accurate. I prefer the latter!


It is a discussion we've had here from time to time that, ultimately, one should paint (and build of course) any model so it pleases you. You're the one gonna be looking at it, after all. 

I've been of the opinion that for the most part the aztec paint scheme tends to be overdone, making more like digital camouflage than a pattern of different materials or surface coating. The paint on the Enterprise in ST:TMP is amazingly beautiful and subtle, and like the subject of panel lines and fasteners on 1/72 aircraft, you really shouldn't be able to SEE them except as discolorations due to weather and heat. I've long believed that the Enterprise seen in ST:TMP was so rushed out of drydock it hadn't gotten it's final coatings of 'space paint' and all that glittery shiny was 'space zinc chromate' primer and bare metals, with maybe a clear coat. 

But that's me.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Steve H said:


> It is a discussion we've had here from time to time that, ultimately, one should paint (and build of course) any model so it pleases you. You're the one gonna be looking at it, after all.
> 
> I've been of the opinion that for the most part the aztec paint scheme tends to be overdone, making more like digital camouflage than a pattern of different materials or surface coating. The paint on the Enterprise in ST:TMP is amazingly beautiful and subtle, and like the subject of panel lines and fasteners on 1/72 aircraft, you really shouldn't be able to SEE them except as discolorations due to weather and heat. I've long believed that the Enterprise seen in ST:TMP was so rushed out of drydock it hadn't gotten it's final coatings of 'space paint' and all that glittery shiny was 'space zinc chromate' primer and bare metals, with maybe a clear coat.
> 
> But that's me.


IIRC in a novel it was described that the Enterprise was rushed out of the drydock without it's final coat of ceramicoat paint. Turns out it was not needed that much and people liked the look so Starships after it followed the style...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yep, those are my templates. :wave:


----------



## supercoolin (Jul 9, 2009)

alensatemybuick said:


> Hi, I saw the PL 1/350 Build (link below) on Ebay recently, and am trying to figure out what version of the ship the Aztec paneling on the secondary hull is supposed to represent...was this pattern used on any screen-seen version of the Enterprise? I was unaware for example that there was any aztec-ing at all under the hangar deck. Looks a bit odd to me, esp. the sides of the engineering hull and I'd appreciate any info. Not looking to criticize the build (which appears to be by Collen D. Young of "CDY Starships"), just would like to understand if this is correct to any paintjob ever on the filming model. Thanks! -S
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STAR-TREK-T...739532?hash=item2ca2041ccc:g:q40AAOSwsB9WAGbr
> 
> ON EDIT: I'd like to clarify that I have trtied to do some research before asking the question; and just stumbled on some additional info, that the Aztec pattern on this build may be based on the "TMP Director's Cut" version. Does "Orbital Drydock" (or some other vendor) offer such a pattern or could this be a "custom interpretation"?


Take a look at Orbital DryDock's V2-2 Color Aztec Mask Set. It is very close

https://orbitaldrydock.com/Paint-Masks/Masks_Star_Trek/Refit-2-Color


----------

